# Another guy doing curls at the squat rack



## 200+ (Sep 22, 2010)

I was so close to actually telling the guy that I needed the squat rack to do SQUATS, please take your 55lb curls elswhere 

That is all


----------



## vortrit (Sep 22, 2010)

Was he in your way doing curls? Why not just be polite and tell him you'd like to use the squat rack. Most people won't mind moving.


----------



## MyK (Sep 23, 2010)

another guy doing another thread about another guy doing curls at the squat rack..

just kidding, I kicked two kids out of the squat rack last week. I wanted to squat and they were doing pull-ups. they said no but I politely explained that there was about 4 other stations in the gym were they could do pull-ups and only one squat rack. they understood and moved on.


----------



## MDR (Sep 23, 2010)

MyK 3.0 said:


> another guy doing another thread about another guy doing curls at the squat rack..
> 
> just kidding, I kicked two kids out of the squat rack last week. I wanted to squat and they were doing pull-ups. they said no but I politely explained that there was about 4 other stations in the gym were they could do pull-ups and only one squat rack. they understood and moved on.



Polite explanation usually works.  Most people do not even realize they might be in the way.  I've even squatted in between someone curling in the squat rack.  I don't really care, as long as I get my work in.  Gotta rest between sets, anyway.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 23, 2010)

You should have pooped on his foot.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Sep 23, 2010)

I dont care wether they are in my way or not, bicep curls in a squat rack is just retarded.


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 23, 2010)

That's why I prefer doing bicep curls on the Smith Machine.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 23, 2010)

I Are Baboon said:


> You should have pooped on his foot.



That's usually the best way to take care of any gym situation.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 23, 2010)

That's when you take your pen for writing in your journal, stick it down your shorts so it looks like wood and walk in behind him and start spotting him...99% of the time he will be a rocker so each time his butt comes back give him a poke in the ass with your "faux-boner"...  I guarantee he will cut his sets short and run away to do his other exercise bench for the 3rd time that week...when he turns to give you a look of disgust pull your pen out and point it at him while winking....


----------



## MyK (Sep 23, 2010)

maniclion said:


> That's when you take your pen for writing in your journal, stick it down your shorts so it looks like wood and walk in behind him and start spotting him...99% of the time he will be a rocker so each time his butt comes back give him a poke in the ass with your "faux-boner"... I guarantee he will cut his sets short and run away to do his other exercise bench for the 3rd time that week...when he turns to give you a look of disgust pull your pen out and point it at him while winking....


 

what are you on today??? lol


----------



## maniclion (Sep 23, 2010)

MyK 3.0 said:


> what are you on today??? lol



Exlax...the whole package


----------



## MyK (Sep 23, 2010)

maniclion said:


> Exlax...the whole package


----------



## vortrit (Sep 23, 2010)

wtf?


----------



## Billy Blackwell (Sep 23, 2010)

Well, sometimes people want to do barbell curls so that's the only open spot. If he was using dumbells, ask him to move over


----------



## 200+ (Sep 23, 2010)

holy shit you guys are hilarious


----------



## MyK (Sep 24, 2010)

maniclion said:


> Exlax...the whole package


----------



## MyK (Sep 24, 2010)

Billy Blackwell said:


> Well, sometimes people want to do barbell curls so that's the only open spot. If he was using dumbells, ask him to move over


----------



## maniclion (Sep 24, 2010)

MyK 3.0 said:


>


Just like old times when foremanrules was using his secret decoder thread and tough old man was making drunken posts...


----------



## MyK (Sep 24, 2010)

maniclion said:


> Just like old times when foremanrules was using his secret decoder thread and tough old man was making drunken posts...


 

#18

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/63885-my-advice-thread.html


----------



## maniclion (Sep 24, 2010)

#14


----------



## MyK (Sep 24, 2010)

# 36


----------



## maniclion (Sep 24, 2010)

#31


----------



## Curt James (Sep 24, 2010)

All it would take is one squat rack curler to be made an example of. JUST *ONE!*


----------



## MyK (Sep 24, 2010)

Curt James said:


> All it would take is one squat rack curler to be made an example of. JUST *ONE!*


----------



## vortrit (Sep 24, 2010)

MyK 3.0 said:


>



You should really think about getting some professional help... wait...





























































I smell chocolate.


----------



## 200+ (Sep 24, 2010)

Curt James said:


> All it would take is one squat rack curler to be made an example of. JUST *ONE!*



what in the hell is that?


----------



## vortrit (Sep 25, 2010)

200+ said:


> what in the hell is that?



That is what you need to do to those people curling at the squat rack. They need to know you will not tolerate this type of behavior anymore!


----------



## andreamin (Sep 29, 2010)

I saw 5 guys taking turns to dumbbell bench press 6lb dumbbells.


----------



## 200+ (Sep 30, 2010)

andreamin said:


> I saw 5 guys taking turns to dumbbell bench press 6lb dumbbells.



no way 

get a picture next time


----------



## vortrit (Oct 1, 2010)

andreamin said:


> I saw 5 guys taking turns to dumbbell bench press 6lb dumbbells.



Amazing!


----------



## Bilal123 (Oct 1, 2010)

Curt James said:


> All it would take is one squat rack curler to be made an example of. JUST *ONE!*


 
Yeah, Vlad had some good methods of "persuasion". That'll keep them away.


----------



## troubador (Oct 1, 2010)

I had to wait for some idiots doing front raises yesterday. Which was an exciting change of pace, normally I have to glare at them doing curls and bent rows.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 1, 2010)

troubador said:


> I had to wait for some idiots doing front raises yesterday. Which was an exciting change of pace, normally I have to glare at them doing curls and bent rows.



Glare at them good and hard - that'll show 'em!


----------



## troubador (Oct 1, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Glare at them good and hard - that'll show 'em!



You better believe it and if that don't work I grunt, snort and stomp around in a circle.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 1, 2010)

troubador said:


> You better believe it and if that don't work I grunt, snort and stomp around in a circle.



And if the problem persist just eat some foods that make you gassy and do some crop dusting in the area. That'll get rid of 'em!


----------



## MyK (Oct 1, 2010)

I was dumbell pressing yesterday and had some kids walking through my space. soo annoying when youre trying to focus, really distracts you... fackin newbs..z


----------



## jmorrison (Oct 1, 2010)

MyK 3.0 said:


> I was dumbell pressing yesterday and had some kids walking through my space. soo annoying when youre trying to focus, really distracts you... fackin newbs..z



Yesterday a guy I don't even know kept initiating conversation with me during squat sets.  Asking workout advice, which I am fine with giving, but not when I look like I may possibly shit myself before completing this rep.

When I ignored him he just kept saying "hey man, bro, hey man, hey bro, man, hey".  Picture Joe Pesci in Lethal Weapon.


----------



## MyK (Oct 2, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> Yesterday a guy I don't even know kept initiating conversation with me during squat sets. Asking workout advice, which I am fine with giving, but not when I look like I may possibly shit myself before completing this rep.
> 
> When I ignored him he just kept saying "hey man, bro, hey man, hey bro, man, hey". Picture Joe Pesci in Lethal Weapon.


 
lol. I have to keep reminding myself "dont be an ass, dont  be an ass" when people do that shit. I'm the kinda guy who gets frustrated with newbz and lets it show. at least I am workin on it though lol


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 2, 2010)

^^^^thats why they make MP3 players. But if your one of the bigger guys in the gym then people are going to try to pick your brain, because in reality they want to get to where you are. so you can take it as a compliment. because every monster in the gym walked in there the first time as a scrawny little kid wanting to be like the big boys. very few achieve that. and most don't make it past three months.


----------



## twarrior (Oct 2, 2010)

There are both a regular squat rack and a smith-machine squat rack in my gym.  I've done and still do BARBELL bicep curls (in the smith-machine rack only) and alternate with smith machine rows as a push/pull method.  There's usually only 2 people in the gym when I'm there so no harm no foul.

This is called a smith machine drag curl and is well known and even used by some professional BB'ers.  Robby Robinson just had an article in MD magazine a couple months back about this and I also wouldn't mind having this guys arms either. 

The Biceps Advantage- Robert Kennedy's MuscleMag International


----------



## styles (Oct 6, 2011)

Its a Public gym guys(to some extent) haha, dont like it? Make your own at your house, problem fixed!! But I hate guys who think they own the gym, Hey buddy I pay my membership too dipsh**...Wanna work in go ahead but Im here first, regardless of what you want to do


----------



## ExLe (Oct 7, 2011)

Bilal123 said:


> Yeah, Vlad had some good methods of "persuasion". That'll keep them away.


 

He sure did...


----------



## troubador (Oct 7, 2011)

styles said:


> Its a Public gym guys(to some extent) haha, dont like it? Make your own at your house, problem fixed!! But I hate guys who think they own the gym, Hey buddy I pay my membership too dipsh**...Wanna work in go ahead but Im here first, regardless of what you want to do



Of course it was a squat rack curler who resurrected this thread.


----------

